# what other shrimps to keep with RCS?



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

Hello,
I have a RCS tank set up right now but i also want to have another different species that wont interbreed. Any suggestion?


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Mar 9, 2008)

You could get any species thats cardina and not neocaridina


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

The presumption right now in the hobby is that all Neocaridina species interbreed with each other. That means the following are *NOT COMPATIBLE:*


Yellow Shrimp (_Neocaridina heteropoda var. yellow_)
Snowball Shrimp (_Neocaridina zhangjiajiensis var. white_)
Blue Pearl Shrimp (_Neocaridina zhangjiajiensis var. blue_)
Wild _Neocaridina sp._
Wild _Neocaridina zhangjiajiensis_
Green _Neocaridina sp._ (goes by various names, usually "Green Shrimp" or "Neon Green Shrimp")

Among the shrimps that would not pose problems from an interbreeding standpoint:


any of the Bee shrimp family (CRS, Bee, Golden Bee, Bumblebee) (_Caridina cantonensis_)
any of the Tiger shrimp family (Tiger, Super Tiger, Blue Tiger, Red Tiger) (_Caridina cantonensis_)
Amano Shrimp (_Caridina japonica_)
Malaya Shrimp
Dark Green Shrimp
Sri Lankan Dwarf Shrimp (_Caridina simoni simoni_)
Indian Whitebanded Shrimp
Red Nose (Rudolph) Shrimp (_Caridina gracilirostris_)
Which you chose will depend a lot upon your water; if your water is on the alkaline side (which is what RCS prefer), then the ones in the list above most likely to do well are Amano, Malaya, Dark Green, Sri Lankan, Indian Whitebanded, and Red Nose. If your water is on the acidic side (not good for the RCS long-term), then you'd want to choose from the Bee or Tiger shrimp options.


----------



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. I was having Dark green shrimp in mind of the next shrimp to keep in the same tank ....hoping that the green and the red will make the tank looks better..


----------

